# anyone used celtic dragon X5's



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

as the title says?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah my mate uses them and loves them, got ephedrine and yohimbine in right?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

a dont think they have ephedrine in im just thinking of giving them ago maybe between clen 2weeks on 2weeks off, has your mate had any fat loss


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone else used these?


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah they're really good, would highly recommend them a female competitive bodybuilder I know lost 7lbs in a week using these


----------

